# Motor Oil



## tooltimetim (Jun 23, 2008)

I recently bought a used forklift and have been using 20w50 motor oil but my dad came by and checked it out and he said that is too heavy so my question is: 

What kind of motor oil should I be using?


----------



## imported_carl (Jul 2, 2008)

maybe 10w30 would be lighter?


----------

